# Timing chain kits



## darrenmc32 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey guys. I'm about to change out the timing chain on my 1996 HB. Is it better to get a kit from a auto parts store or will the kits available for a little less through eBay be just as good?

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks, Darren.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would at least go with a known name brand, like TRW, Cloyes, etc. Check out the choices at Rockauto.com.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey darrenmc, welcome to the forum.

I'm interested to see how you make out as I'm hoping to get the courage up to tackle this job myself.

Are you doing the work yourself?


----------



## darrenmc32 (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah, I'm gonna do it myself. I figure the instructions others have put up here will make a great guide.

SMJ, thanks for the input.

Darren


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm looking to do mine in the next few months also, so I'm also looking for the best quality at the best price.


I've personally bought from RockAuto.com, and I will vouch for their service. No problems at all. I noticed they have a complete Timing Kit for the KA24E for $69.79 +shipping, and it includes ALL the seals, too!










Where it's all made... my guess is China, but where are all the aftermarket brands made anymore? Who knows? It's a real crap shoot buying parts nowdays.

I think we will still need to get the cover gaskets (#3 below) and some sealer.












-R


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

I hope to dive into mine this summer when I'm on vacation. Gotta' have warm weather to do it as I have no garage. 

I think I read a post somewhere on here where a fella' bought a kit and the cam sprocket had no holes in it. As a result, he couldn't slip a socket extension through it to hold everything from moving when he removed the crank bolt. 

Anyone else recall reading that? Seems odd that the cam sprocket would have no holes. I dunno.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Grug said:


> I hope to dive into mine this summer when I'm on vacation. Gotta' have warm weather to do it as I have no garage.
> 
> I think I read a post somewhere on here where a fella' bought a kit and the cam sprocket had no holes in it. As a result, he couldn't slip a socket extension through it to hold everything from moving when he removed the crank bolt.
> 
> Anyone else recall reading that? Seems odd that the cam sprocket would have no holes. I dunno.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure the OE had holes in it. Something to watch out for.

I notice the Beck Arnley timing kit is about $160 for the same number of pieces as the DNJ brand kit, but I did find a close up picture of the tensioner itself on Beck Arnley's site, and it had "Made in Japan" stamped on the tensioner body. But $80 more between the two kits...??? Wow.

-R


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

TheRepairMan said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure the OE had holes in it. Something to watch out for.
> 
> I notice the Beck Arnley timing kit is about $160 for the same number of pieces as the DNJ brand kit, but I did find a close up picture of the tensioner itself on Beck Arnley's site, and it had "Made in Japan" stamped on the tensioner body. But $80 more between the two kits...??? Wow.
> 
> -R


I learned several years ago that there isn't anything good like a Nissan OEM timing chain.....I spent money on a Cloyes brand (chain was made in Japan) and it's stretched after 50,000 miles! The Nissan OEM that had 272,000+ miles on it was tighter than the new Cloyes chain...Don't waste your time buy an OEM Chain they're tough as nails.....


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

CMax03 said:


> I learned several years ago that there isn't anything good like a Nissan OEM timing chain.....I spent money on a Cloyes brand (chain was made in Japan) and it's stretched after 50,000 miles! The Nissan OEM that had 272,000+ miles on it was tighter than the new Cloyes chain...Don't waste your time buy an OEM Chain they're tough as nails.....


Does Nissan still offer the whole kit?
It looked like they had discontinued most of those old parts, other than the chain itself. The aftermarket tensioner and rails can give big problems, also. So, I'm not sure what to do yet.

-R


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

What about changing out just the tensioner and guides? Leave the OEM chain and sprockets (assuming they're ok, of course). It's my understanding that the tensioner is the weakest link of this system. The guides are then beat up because the tensioner has failed. 

But if the chain hasn't stretched, why not re-use it?


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Grug said:


> What about changing out just the tensioner and guides? Leave the OEM chain and sprockets (assuming they're ok, of course). It's my understanding that the tensioner is the weakest link of this system. The guides are then beat up because the tensioner has failed.
> 
> But if the chain hasn't stretched, why not re-use it?


The only way you would really know if you could reuse it would be to compare it side by side to a new chain. Technically, roller chains don't stretch. The rollers and pins wear, which in turn makes the chain longer. So, reuse would be a judgement call on part of the owner. It's so much work, I wouldn't do it, but that's just me.

~R


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

TheRepairMan said:


> I'm looking to do mine in the next few months also, so I'm also looking for the best quality at the best price.
> 
> 
> I've personally bought from RockAuto.com, and I will vouch for their service. No problems at all. I noticed they have a complete Timing Kit for the KA24E for $69.79 +shipping, and it includes ALL the seals, too!
> ...


the KA does NOT have (#3) gskts , it use's 2 o-rings and silicone. The Z24 has gskts (#3)


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Grug said:


> What about changing out just the tensioner and guides? Leave the OEM chain and sprockets (assuming they're ok, of course). It's my understanding that the tensioner is the weakest link of this system. The guides are then beat up because the tensioner has failed.
> 
> But if the chain hasn't stretched, why not re-use it?


if your going to pull the frt cover, change out the chain, guides, tensioner and seals. Chances are the gears are good
but thats my .02


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

SPEEDO said:


> the KA does NOT have (#3) gskts , it use's 2 o-rings and silicone. The Z24 has gskts (#3)


Good save! I'll go back and edit that out. Not sure exactly why it came up on their web site, and I remembered putting gaskets on some model of Nissan, but not sure which one at the time. 

-R


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

TheRepairMan said:


> I'm looking to do mine in the next few months also, so I'm also looking for the best quality at the best price.
> 
> 
> I've personally bought from RockAuto.com, and I will vouch for their service. No problems at all. I noticed they have a complete Timing Kit for the KA24E for $69.79 +shipping, and it includes ALL the seals, too!
> ...


Okay, so it wouldn't let me edit my earlier post, so all I could do is delete the bad info in a quote. Sorry, guys, if that caused any problems.

-R


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

SPEEDO said:


> if your going to pull the frt cover, change out the chain, guides, tensioner and seals. Chances are the gears are good
> but thats my .02


My experience has been that both chain and gears show equal wear, so I'm doing all of it when I do, but I'm still not sure whos kit I'm going with. Every truck is used and maintained differently, so it is quite possible that someone might find that not all of the components are worn badly in theirs. It all depends.

-R


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Alright, so I jumped off the wall and ordered one of those eBay CNSautoparts timing kits with the GMB water pump today. Don't panic! I'm going to get an OE chain, but I've use a few of these cheap kits at work before and they have held up okay. One customer's I did, who is still a friend of mine, actually sold the truck to a friend of his and a few years of hard service have passed and this thing is still doing fine. He's reported no noise at all. I've found that even in the name brand aftermarket parts they put kits together with components from everywhere... Taiwan, China, Mexico, Japan, Germany etc.

So, I guess I'll keep you guys posted post inspection once it arrives, and of course, a review after I have it all back together. If it's a big mistake I don't want anyone else to go there. 

-R


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey there, Repairman.

Keep us updated as to how it goes. I'd love to get progress reports (what went well, what was a bear) as I'm gonna' need to know what to watch out for.

I've read that reinstalling the oil pump can be a PITA. Also, that sometimes the cover itself doesn't wanna' let go of the block...time for a rubber mallet, I guess.

Anyways...good luck!

Grug


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Grug said:


> Hey there, Repairman.
> 
> Keep us updated as to how it goes. I'd love to get progress reports (what went well, what was a bear) as I'm gonna' need to know what to watch out for.
> 
> ...


 I've done a few of them over the years, just not my own yet, but yeah, they can be a little tedious. You have to be so careful coming off and going back with the cover not to damage the front section of the head gasket. I'd also prefer not to have to mess with the oil pan gasket either, but we'll see. I'll start a separate thread with pictures as I go along. 

-R


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

TheRepairMan said:


> ...I'll start a separate thread with pictures as I go along.
> 
> -R


That would be awesome! I've read the sticky on this sight as to how to change the chain, but to be able to connect sentences to pictures would be very helpful.

Grug


----------



## darrenmc32 (Oct 11, 2011)

Great info everyone, thanks. Repairman, looking forward to your pics.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Alright, I did receive the eBay special timing chain and waterpump kit. It all looks like good quality stuff in spite of being Chinese made. Nothing about it throws up a red flag to me and I'm VERY picky. Still, that said, I'm going to buy an OE Nissan chain and valve cover gasket. 

I'm moving kinda slow on this project, waiting for a few pay checks to clear so I can pay for everything as I go, plus we have a very early warm Spring here and I've been covered up with maintenance and repairs on my house and lawn equipment. I'll be back with this shortly...

Stay tuned!

-Roger


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Update! Between other projects I finally got around to snaping a few pics of the first of the parts to start my work.

Here's the box of timing components with water pump I got off eBay. Feel free to ask questions or add comments as we go. I picked up the Ultra Black sealer at Walmart for under $6.00.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Looks good Roger! 

I hear ya' with the early spring stuff! All kinds of spring projects calling my name. Gotta' get the blades sharpened on the mowers. The motorcycle needs fresh oil. Lawn needs lime and fertilizer...

Anyways, looking forward to your posts (especially pictures). 

Cheers!
Grug


----------



## Chris K (Aug 23, 2020)

smj999smj said:


> I would at least go with a known name brand, like TRW, Cloyes, etc. Check out the choices at Rockauto.com.


Thanks for that info,I went with a"Cloyes"kit for my 94 2.4L 4-cylinder manual HB.


----------

